# Marriage to us citizen



## dianarb (May 27, 2011)

I live in London and my boyfriend and I are thinking about getting married. He is a US citizen and lives in Miami. Once we get married he will come to London and we intend to live and work here. But I wonder if even living outside the US, I could apply for a green card??
We don't know how things will work out here so we would like to apply for my green card as well in order to have everything ready if we have to move back to the US.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the section mods will be by shortly with the details, but basically you can't apply for a green card until you intend on moving to the US with your American spouse. 

Actually, it's the American spouse who has to file the first paperwork toward the visa and green card. Once that's accepted, you can then file your visa application. But part of the stuff your spouse has to file concerns where you plan to live and how he plans to support you when you get there. So you can't just get a green card to have handy for a run back to the US, you have to have actual plans to move there and they have to be pretty specific.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dianarb (May 27, 2011)

thank you very mucho for the info ;o)
Have a nice day!


----------

